# Bank guarantees and managed funds



## Humdinger (18 Nov 2008)

What is the status of managed funds that are sold and administered by the investment arm of some of the Irish banks? 
Are they part of the guarantee scheme? What would happen if a bank got into trouble ... or more trouble than they are already in and had to be bailed out?

Although  fund performance does not make for happy reading at the moment ... should I be worried about the banks plight making it worse?


----------



## Dave Vanian (18 Nov 2008)

Humdinger said:


> What is the status of managed funds that are sold and administered by the investment arm of some of the Irish banks?
> Are they part of the guarantee scheme?


 
No.


----------

